# Anubias ID please



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I found Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' but the one that I have seems to be even smaller! I have a feeling I may have answered my own question though


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Does it grow on a rhizome like all other Anubias do? If not, it could be Marselia sp.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes it has a rhizome


----------

